# CO need help!



## tjtj_pr0 (Jul 27, 2010)

Does anyone have some easy algorithms to twist (UFL UBR DFR) or (DLF DRB URF)? it take me a long time to setup and solve =.=
p/s: I also need some ones to twist (UFR ULF DFR) or (DLF DFR URF), I've tried cube explore 5.0 but this alg so difficult


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 27, 2010)

U R' D L' D L' D R U' D' F2 U L2 U' D2

Chris Tran had something good for the second case, I'll see if I can find it.

What you /could/ do is use two 3-cycles instead.


----------



## tjtj_pr0 (Jul 27, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> U R' D L' D L' D R U' D' F2 U L2 U' D2
> 
> Chris Tran had something good for the second case, I'll see if I can find it.
> 
> What you /could/ do is use two 3-cycles instead.



thanks, but it look quite difficult to fingertricks :-?


----------



## Joël (Jul 27, 2010)

(UFL UBR DFR)

L' F' - R U R2 U' R2 U R U R' U' R U R U R U' R' U - F L


----------



## irontwig (Jul 27, 2010)

From http://lar5.com/cube/270/zB.html:
R' U2 R U R' U R' d' M' U2 M d' L2 (U2)
(Anti-Sune+U-perm)


----------



## blah (Jul 27, 2010)

tjtj_pr0 said:


> p/s: I also need some ones to twist (UFR ULF DFR) or (DLF DFR URF), I've tried cube explore 5.0 but this alg so difficult



watsune


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for mentioning me, mister Kirjava! 



tjtj_pr0 said:


> p/s: I also need some ones to twist (UFR ULF DFR) or (DLF DFR URF), I've tried cube explore 5.0 but this alg so difficult




U' R2 U R U' R2 U F2 D R D' R' F2 R
(No regrips. I do the U in the middle with my ring finger. With practice, It's fast.)

For the mirror:
R U' R' U2 R U' B2 U L U' r' U2 R'
(There's a 2 gen alternative, but I learned this one a longggg time ago, and I stuck with it.)


----------

